# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sperma

## lazyriverjazzband

Mijn sperma is donker van kleur sinds vandaag.
Is dat belangrijk er iets van te weten

----------


## fairytale30

Zou me geen zorgen maken. De kleur van de sperma kan nogal eens varieren.
Als je bijvoorbeeld veel drinkt dat is het vaak wat waterig en doorzichtig.
Als je niet veel drinkt dan wil het nog weleens klonterig zijn.
Evenals met roken, daar kan het sperma bruin/geel van worden.
Er zijn zoveel verschillende factoren waardoor sperma van kleur veranderd.
Gewoon geen zorgen om maken.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Mijn sperma is donker van kleur sinds vandaag.
> Is dat belangrijk er iets van te weten


Wat Fairytale hierboven mij zegt, klopt inderdaad!
Heb je misschien de afgelopen dagen veel bier gedronken? Bier heeft namelijk ook invloed op de kleur van sperma. Door bier wordt de kleur vaak ook wat donkerder. En anders kan het misschien aan ander voedsel/drinken liggen. In ieder geval zal de kleur vaak variëren. Niet druk om maken dus!

----------

